# soul less feeling with depersonalization?



## Sharon22 (Jan 10, 2018)

Anyone else with depersonalization feel like their soul is not in their body? Like it's somewhere else? Is it just part and parcel of the whole disconnection feeling? I feel like my body is empty and hollow as fuck, weightless even. Please tell me I'm not alone in feeling like this


----------



## Sharon22 (Jan 10, 2018)

I do believe my soul is in my body, that I don't doubt. I do believe it's part and parcel of the whole not connected feeling, it's just such a odd sensation. Only came on today but my Zoloft for my anxiety makes my depersonalization so much worst than what it is.


----------



## CanYouHelp (Jan 16, 2018)

I feel like an empty corpse all the time, if I'm not at work I'm laying in my bed all day mindlessly watching videos that are just playing just so there is noise and when I am at work it's the same thing minus the videos....But I never used to feel like this


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

scientists agree that if you have a soul, it resides in the temporal lobe of your brain. The eyes are also said to be the window to the soul. I lost resonance with my mirror image after an unidentified neurological-psychiatric trauma at age 17.

I lost my emotions as well. I became very ill. Is it possible to damage your soul? Scientists also say the temporal lobe is "exquisitely prone to insult". If that statement is true, then the answer to my question is also true. It took decades to solve the riddle of my illness,

but I finally identified my trauma as a sequence of temporal lobe seizures which segued into an affective disorder of major depression. I learned that my symptoms could be attributed to pathology in my dominant temporal lobe.....possibly even hippocampal sclerosis.

I contacted a neurologist who specialized in epilepsy and was given an MRI and EEG. My EEG showed significant pathology consistent with a history of epileptic seizure.

If you desire to know more about your soul, you need to research the function of your temporal lobe and hippocampus.


----------

